# Are there people at your school who have a crush on you.



## rapidfox1

Are there?


----------



## Uranium

Probably, I wouldn't be able to tell if someone did.


----------



## nonesovile

I doubt it.


----------



## Meta14

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA no.


----------



## Watercoulour

Yes, quite a few. But they're all my creepers. >>;


----------



## IfUSeekAmy

Probably, because they know me as ".....'s little brother", oh wait till they see my real self.


----------



## notna

No


----------



## pita

Dear teenagers:

There is absolutely, 100% positively, at least one person at your school who has a crush on you.

- Old person who knows


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

I don't know, I'm thinking maybe this one girl who sits next to me in science likes me a little, but eh


----------



## chynaaGH

Yes, this very annoying senior (that is in most of my friend's classes - I'm a junior) who keeps stalking me and will not leave me alone! -.- 

I got a candy gram with a rather interesting msg on it from an 'anonymous' person yesterday for VDay.. I suspect it's him, but my lips are sealed, I won't ask him.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

chynaaGH said:


> Yes, this very annoying senior (that is in most of my friend's classes - I'm a junior) who keeps stalking me and will not leave me alone! -.-
> 
> I got a candy gram with a rather interesting msg on it from an 'anonymous' person yesterday for VDay.. I suspect it's him, but my lips are sealed, I won't ask him.


You should've made sure he was watching and then thrown it away looking annoyed while watching his reaction. Unless you really like candy grams (whatever that is)


----------



## mezzoforte

I'm 100% sure no one has a crush on me at school.


----------



## smellsliketeenspirit

mezzoforte said:


> I'm 100% sure no one has a crush on me at school.


ehh,felt like a creeper.but you're pretty cute...i doubt that lol.
aside from that comment theres a possibly for me as far as the question goes.
from time to time i'd get a girl that would randomly stare at me.
for some reason it never clicked to me or just felt correct.i figured they were kinda screwing with me because i felt as if i were out of their league or something like that.
either way theres been a couple incidents where that's happend."so and so likes you" i just close out on the deal and ignore it "kinda rude and such on my part" but my anxiety and self esteem..i would blunder any idea/occasion where a relationship could be made.


----------



## AnnaM

nope


----------



## chynaaGH

FireIsTheCleanser said:


> You should've made sure he was watching and then thrown it away looking annoyed while watching his reaction. Unless you really like candy grams (whatever that is)


Lol! Unfortunately, I don't have it in my heart to do that hahah.
And a candy gram is just a little card with a message on it and candy attached to the back.


----------



## brandini734

I'm actually not sure... maybe?... I don't know... somehow I feel like there are a few that do. 
Great, now this question is gonna be stuck in my head.


----------



## kanra

In my old high school, there were 4 guys that liked me, but I dunno about my new high school. I just started 3 days ago, so that's not much time to figure stuff out yet..


----------



## FML

Last year, but I was such of a coward to talk to her and I regret it almost everyday but whatever that's life I guess :/


----------



## noyadefleur

I think so.. but I only say this because I was told by the person. I usually doubt that anyone could have the slightest amount of interest in me up until they actually let me know themselves, and even then I still doubt it, or think they'll change their minds.


----------



## Hopeful25

Pssh, I wish. Even if they were I wonder if they still would if they really got to know me. Plenty of girls have been initially attracted to me, then find me gross after 2 minutes of conversation and don't want to speak to me again. They probably judge me by my appearance, but it still doesn't feel good. I barely know anyone at my college anyway, hopefully that changes over time.


----------



## river1

Last year yeah. Other then making it obvious she also told an acquaintance of mine who is friends with my sister.. That's how I found out for sure. She was calling my phone drunk one night.. And she also became friends with my sister who is a couple years older then her.

She moved away though!


----------



## jingybopa

The problem with this question is this: Aside from if someone either informs you of the fact that they have a crush on you (or has told someone else who tells you) you have no way of knowing. Barring admission, to conclude that someone has a crush on you takes a great deal of mind reading.


----------



## Citrine

Probably not. I do too good of a job keeping my distance.
I only remember one time in highschool.....poor guy tried so hard, even made a mix tape...with SA and avoidance issues, tried to find every possible way to avoid running into him. Not that I despised the guy or anything, more like couldn't stand how awkward I felt. :|


----------



## Hopeful25

jingybopa said:


> The problem with this question is this: Aside from if someone either informs you of the fact that they have a crush on you (or has told someone else who tells you) you have no way of knowing. Barring admission, to conclude that someone has a crush on you takes a great deal of mind reading.


This is true. Some of them I'm like 90% sure because they were outgoing and made it pretty obvious without actually saying it. Others might not have been, that was back when my SA was at its peak anyway :stu.


----------



## False Protagonist

Last year this girl in my class said I was cute... I guess that's pretty close to a crush 
She was pretty cute herself. Other than her I doubt anyone likes me.


----------



## millyxox

Nope, no one has ever had a crush on me lol,forever alone. well there was this one guy..He was really creepy though,glad he moved somewhere else. I think that guys don't like me because I look _mean & stuck up._I'm not mean, I'm just shy & it's hard for me to smile if I'm not happy. Oh well...


----------



## Liz95

One boy did, asked me out, lasted 2 Hours before he changed his mind. Sooo I'm totally self esteem wise SCREWED right now >.< (btw he asked me out on msn so never actually met up with him as his girlfriend, small blessings I suppose)


----------



## nkprasad12

I didn't think anyone had ever liked me until last month. Then this one guy told me he likes me (I feel bad about it though since I'm not gay) - conclusion: there's hope for you all.


----------



## Watercoulour

Yup theyre all creepers though. Which sucks. Ohwell.
I have an eye on this one guy though, now that ive decided not to dwell on my last relationship. I dont think he likes me like that in the least, but its nice to fantasize ^^


----------



## Jakerz591

Well when I went to school I had 4 girls that liked me well that I noticed anyway 3 were in elementary and the other was in middle school surprisingly they were all pretty.


----------



## Secretaz

No one has ever had a crush on me lol.


----------



## Rossy

^ I do  lol


----------



## Insane1

_____________________________


----------



## WalkingDisaster

I sincerely doubt it.


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser

Rossy said:


> ^ I do  lol


Creepy


----------



## Rossy

I am just having a fun thats all.


----------



## classy bulldog

a couple of girls have liked me but they only told me about a year after they gave up on it, so i really don't know


----------



## DustyRaincoat

Hah, a crush on me? A weirdo like me lol. Well not that I know of.


----------



## FRWL

...


----------



## Secretaz

Rossy said:


> ^ I do  lol


awww


----------



## Rossy




----------



## GeorgeBush

I'd be lying if I didn't say I wasn't popular with the ladies, but a majority of the girls I know are a bit bland and uninteresting.
They're also orange.
I don't get it. Why would you want to be orange?
It's kind-of gross to me, to be honest.


----------



## GeorgeBush

Liz95 said:


> One boy did, asked me out, lasted 2 Hours before he changed his mind. Sooo I'm totally self esteem wise SCREWED right now >.< (btw he asked me out on msn so never actually met up with him as his girlfriend, small blessings I suppose)


 He sounds like a real keeper...
:|


----------



## Taylorshane

i doubt it , and even if there was my with sa i wouldn't do anything about it


----------



## Asbel18

I wish.


----------



## Watercoulour

Yeah.
I'm sure theres plenty. 
Sadly, they all strike me as creepers. So I'm not attracted to them, actually, creeped out by them. I wish a hot guy would just tell me I looked good. Shallow? Yes, but it would ease my mind and let me know I can attract more than creepers D:


----------



## Shadow2009

A girl in the year below me had a crush on me and kept texting me all the time asking if I would go out with her. I'm not being mean, but she had a bit of a sleazy reputation and she was talked about alot so I wasn't taking anything to do with her. When everyone found out she was texting me, I was the one getting the hassle from her brother and getting mocked by everyone in the year.


----------



## Neutrino

Hell no!


----------



## Kittycake0011

Right now, I doubt it. :flush


----------



## Unexpected

I don't think so but yet again I can't really tell. Maybe?


----------



## biffyclyroluver

Yes...the least popular guy in school. I would be fine/happy with that if there wasn't a rumour I was going out with him, which just draws attention to me, forces me to answer questions, and makes it harder for me to talk to people who believe the rumour.


----------



## Meta14

biffyclyroluver said:


> Yes...the least popular guy in school. I would be fine/happy with that if there wasn't a rumour I was going out with him, which just draws (BAD) attention to me, forces me to answer questions, and makes it harder for me to talk to people who believe the rumour.


I feel both sorry for you, as well as him.


----------



## Nighty

Well before when i was a kid i think i had 2 girls that liked me but i was to shy to talk to them >.< and now i kinda regret it


----------



## Shawdawg94

I wish i knew if anyone did


----------



## Farideh

That was way back in high school. The guys that had crushes on me, I didn't like them back and the ones I like never like me back.... -_-


----------



## kanra

... I know I already posted, lol. But in my new high school one of them does and I think I like him back, but it's pretty superficial because I'm getting to be unpopular and he doesn't seem like the nicest person ever...

In my old high school there was a big, dumb football player that liked me (I liked him in elementary school and a bit through high school -- we went to different middle schools --but his sheer stupidity turned me off completely), a slightly arrogant nerd, a shy guy that I didn't know very well, and one of the nicest and coolest guys in 9th grade who for some sad and strange reason I didn't like back. :'( he was so awesome, though.


----------



## beastylex

Yeah. I've been asked out by like 6 guys... But I feel bad cause we'll normally start by being friends, he'll ask me out, I'll turn him down, and our friendship is totally awkward from then on out.


----------



## dk321

A few girls, I didn't know how to deal with it so I ignored them.
Now they don't talk to me and I feel really bad :/


----------



## RoflSaurus

In highschool, there was this group of creepy guys that always seemed to show up out of nowhere and throw fart bombs at me.

Grrr!


----------



## Bee6

I hope so, but I have no way of knowing. I go to school with 2000 other people, so I'm sure at least one guy has thought I was good looking....hopefully...

One of my male friends in 1st grade flat out told me he had a crush on me, of course then I just blew it off. He turned out to be gay in the end, so it probably wouldn't have worked out xD


----------



## heitz44

I think there might be one girl, but I don't know how to handle it, ask her out, so I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze

Crush? On me? That's hilarious.


----------



## Koloz

Yes, 2 that I know do for sure, and another 2 I'm unsure of, but I can't do anything about it..


----------



## Chesterdrawers

pita said:


> Dear teenagers:
> 
> There is absolutely, 100% positively, at least one person at your school who has a crush on you.
> 
> - Old person who knows


I can say that there is no one in my school who has a crush on me.

(I'm homeschooled) :b

But to be serious, only a few girls had a crush on me when I was in school (that I know of) and they were all kinda weird.


----------



## twentynine

The probability of that happening is... a big fat zero, so no.


----------



## Blawnka

Maybe one or two in my graduating year, doesn't matter anyways, I'm graduated and they have boyfriends.


----------



## Noll

Found a note in my locker four weeks ago which said "I love you" (in swedish). Didn't say who it was from, though.

Might just be a fake note someone thought would be funny though.


----------



## Starlightx

Probably not. They don't really have a reason to.
I don't talk to any guys there, and they don't talk to me (I mean on a regular basis of course).


----------



## Wolf95

Hahaha, probably, I don't label myself as ugly, but If anyone has a crush on me then is making a good job of hiding it. :lol


----------



## NotAfraidAnymore

NOPE. No one's ever had a crush on me, as far as I know. The closest thing was having a stupid I <3 you written on the whiteboard in my locker in sixth grade...

It was a prank.

The entire class laughed at it.


----------



## It Happens

Nope... There was a girl in grade 6 and 7 who I know did, but nothing came of that.

Felt good to know that someone is attracted to you...


----------



## Mirror

Yeah, one at school and then another at work who goes to a different high school. I'm already in a relationship though..


----------



## Scarlet Tanager

yes... 5 boys have told me they liked me


----------



## rajjer01

I have had people who had a crush on me but I can never form or maintain relationships easily


----------



## xnark

I can see girls looking my way but i never have the courage to even look back let alone start a conversation.


----------



## tommo1234

highly unlikely.


----------



## Asbel18

^ Me too.I'd be delighted.


----------



## kapa

i dont think so i dont find myself attractive.


----------



## Droidsteel

pita said:


> Dear teenagers:
> 
> There is absolutely, 100% positively, at least one person at your school who has a crush on you.
> 
> - Old person who thinks he knows everything


Yeh sure, even the kid who smells and is overweight and has no friends totally has someone desperate to kiss them. Yeh..


----------



## whatevzers

Surprisingly, yeah. I got a note one time telling me to meet her in the hall after class. Like an idiot, I just nervously bolted to my next class. If I had the slightly higher confidence and knowledge that I do now, I would have went for it. Its one of the many things I regret


----------



## nonesovile

Well..... a girl did come on to me about two weeks back but I just shelled up D: FOOKMYLIFE


----------



## AceEmoKid

uggh. I remember in middle school everyone taunted me, "the indian kid likes you!" And then there was that time in sophomore year when this nasty-pervy kid kept asking me if I wanted to do friends with benefits with him. He somehow got my number and kept texting me, "hey, where do you live?" or "is your mom home right now?" or "hey would you give a friend a bj?" 

So disgusting. 

On another note, a genuinely nice (but sadly dorky and socially awkward) guy friend asked me out to the fair junior year. I couldn't go though because my mum wouldn't let....

Honestly, I think the socially awkward guy would've made a nice boyfriend. ha XD


----------



## noyadefleur

Not anymore.


----------



## Ntln

I'm not sure. I got a letter on valentines day saying "Happy valentines day, I love you", but that was sent through many people, on a scrap paper, so I fear it was just a mean prank some of the girls pulled on me. Overall, I seem to attract girls that I wouldn't do well with, if any


----------



## maybutterfly16

Strangely yes. I seem to attract the wrong guys though, never ones I like except this one guy. Sometimes I catch him looking at me but I don't know if he actually likes me. I've known him since kindergarten but thanks to my SA we never really became friends. Also we're complete opposites; he's the most popular guy in school (he's the class president, everbody at my school knows him, smart, cool, funny, nice, etc.) and I'm the w eird antisocial loner who has a reputation for pushing people away.


----------



## applesauce5482

some, but they all turn away cause I lack social skills. except for one maybe. I'll have to see how things go.


----------



## robertward203

I doubt it...  Closest thing I've ever had to having to a crush was wishful thinking


----------



## Evo

No... :blank


----------



## Ashley1990

Yep.there were....


I had on one too..n he's aware of this


----------



## Arcane

A girl walked up to me and introduced herself to me once. I think I was too friendly to her, and never saw her again. Weird.


----------



## Bryan108

yeps :yes but I would aalways freeze up when they talk to me


----------



## No Use For A Name

brandini734 said:


> I'm actually not sure... maybe?... I don't know... somehow I feel like there are a few that do.
> Great, now this question is gonna be stuck in my head.


I wish I could quote the signatures, green day is awesome, I used to be suicidal until I hear punk rock and learned the guitar and now I right songs about anxiety and society.


----------



## No Use For A Name

I don't need a girl with a crush on me, I got my imaginary girlfriend.


----------



## Strwbrry

I would really like that someone crushed on me... Sadly I have a blind eye for those things 
And I tend to friendzone myself :'(


----------



## Fair Lady

Nope. Nobody even notice me (I mean boys).


----------



## And1 ellis

I can be 100% sure no one has ever had a crush on me. I'm not attractive and I don't have much charisma.


----------



## Bryan108

Yea but it was mostly be the girls who are ugly or years younger than me. They would send one of their friends to tell me and I just wouldn't know how to respond, I would just blush and walk away awkwardly lol


----------



## CookieDough616

This guy said that he liked me before...my SA prevented me from ever talking to him again.  I always avoided him when I saw him because I felt so awkward. Now I regret it.


----------



## Evo

I'm unattractive so no.


----------



## notateenagedream

Unfortunately, yes (but once they get to know me, they seem to vanish into thin air). For some inexplicable reason, guys tend to find my loner tendency and depressed state of mind "mysterious." And since I live in the most conservative and predominantly caucasian neighborhood in the midwest, people tend to think my Eastern Europe roots are "exotic." Personally, I just prefer "ugly."
:get


----------



## Nismo B15

In elementary I had quite a few. In middle school and high school, I really don't think I had any.


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass

Haha I wish but ya no. I am written off as a nerd and they don't give me a second glance.


----------



## NoHeart

I highly doubt anyone does. But I have no idea how to tell if someone likes you anyway.


----------



## Elixir

As far as I'm concerned,there weren't any lol


----------



## punksparkyrock

Not for me


----------



## greenday

alright what do girls like. i mean im not bad lookin but im not like great lookin.


----------



## ItHurts

only weird random guys


----------



## Narkier

Ah... Probably not. I can't see how anyone could have a crush on me, really :\
Even though I have a boyfriend for 3 years now, I don't get how people could like me.


----------



## diffidentt

There used to be a few but then my sa got pretty bad and now my constant 'angry don't talk to me please' face seems to scare people off haha


----------



## lisbeth

There's a guy who likes me right now, but I'm not really interested, and I don't know what to do about it.


----------



## Ruilaai

I don't know, i think no one has a crush on me
Because they all think that i'm really quiet


----------



## Monotony

:stu


----------



## mrneonshuffle

there's a girl i went to school with 14 years ago who STILL tells me she finds me attractive. the feelings aren't reciprocated so i just laugh it off and say thanks :S


----------



## mattigummi

If only I could ever be so lucky... No, never has anyone had a crush on me, atleast not to my knowledge. Really hope that there some girl out there who's interested, but I highly doubt it.


----------



## Chibiluv6

nooooo


----------



## louiselouisa

no, no one told me that.
but I'll gain +500 in ego boost if there was any


----------



## eal1997

*No*

They're either too busy with their crush or too busy hating me </3


----------



## Gstring

Im sure some girls probably find me attractive but I have no clue who said girls are lol


----------



## jsmith92

I highly doubt it is even possible because after all nobody likes me to begin with


----------



## Kalliber

Used to. _ .


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Yes. I know this one girl in my high school math class won't stop looking at me and tried getting close to me. She's even hot too but my anxiety stop me from doing anything.


----------



## FunkyFedoras

I don't believe so, no. 
If someone does, I've definitely never talked to them 'cause I don't talk to many people.


----------



## jsmith92

That'd how I am funkyfedoras


----------



## jsmith92

Thats


----------



## AceEmoKid

How would I know unless I actually communicated with people in my school? 

I know at my old high school there was this one pervert sent these dirty text messages to me in my sophomore year. He also slapped my behind with is notebook when I passed by a couple times. What a mother****ing pig. Even up until junior year, he would still text me once in a while asking if I would ever "give a blowjob to a friend" or if I would be his friend with benefits. And I, for once, don't doubt that he was serious. He was quite perverted with all the girls in our class.

There was also another guy who was a couple years older than me from high school who I actually ended up liking a tad bit (as in, more than a friend). He used to be in my ju-jitsu class when I was in middle school, and we would partner up sometimes for wrist lock exercises and sparring practice. I eventually dropped out of ju-jitsu (out of shame for failing my green belt test....ugh), but I bumped into him when I entered high school. We talked once in a while, usually in the mornings (since I was always dropped off so early) and after school, when waiting to be picked up.

I'm not going to lie-- he is extremely awkward, and, as I guessed later, very self conscious and anxious. He would always try to walk me to class, try to carry things for me, and he was really clumsy. Literally tripped every time he walked with me somewhere. Eventually he asked for my number, and later on he randomly called me and asked me out on a date to the fair. O_O Needless to say I was very surprised. He confessed that he "really really [liked] me" as well. Originally I had said yes to his request, but my mum wouldn't allow it. When I told him no, he got really mad and didn't talk to me for more than a year. I think after that, I only saw him a couple times briefly around school until he graduated.


----------



## TheAnguishedOne

I'm sure it's possible, but I doubt it. And not long after talking to me, I'm sure the attraction would go away. 

I went through a list, of all the girls in my grade and the grade below... There's only one girl who I'd truly want to like me the way I like her, but she'd never want me. The fact of the matter is, she must think I'm a freak. Not before, but she does now... It's quite depressing to think about.

But wait, I'm kind of dismissing my own theory. One of my good friends (I've only recently became good friends with him), his girlfriend liked me and thought I liked her, and because of her, she started a whole thing with me and her boyfriend, but really, I didn't. We made amends, after they both realized it was a mis-understanding. They're still together, and I'm still friends with them both. 

Then there is this other girl who admitted she used to like me, and when it started, (quickly after I came to this new school), the guys girlfriend (who was my best friend for a while), constantly told me that this girl was like, in love with me. She did admit it to me this year, but she's moved on. At least a couple did like me, but I dunno, maybe my "standards" are too high for my own good... But one girl had the boyfriend, and the other, to my recent discovery, is a bit "off the wall", so maybe it's not such a bad thing...


----------



## Glass Child

Once or twice, I had crushes confirmed. One of them was my best friend, another guy just liked me because I was pretty. Not sure about anyone besides them, but I'd hope not.


----------



## Just Some Guy

I very much doubt it. I have a fair few friends at my school but I think girls only really see me as "that guy that ... hangs around with" because I'm not as outspoken as my friends. I don't really think that I'd be good about it if someone had. For a start, I have no confidence talking to girls because I get quite worried that they'll either call me a perv or just walk off laughing or feel uncomfortable about me because they'll think I'm trying to get with them. I can't ask a girl for her phone number or her Snapchat or to meet up with me or anything like that for the same reason. Plus they only really seem to be interested in my friends.


----------



## vanilla90

No idea, I wish haha


----------



## Striving towards Eunoia

There used to be in middle school. And I just overhead some people discussing yesterday that apparently this one guy (who is absolutely beautiful, by the way. I used to have a crush on him as well) used to like me, and even wrote a song about me since he's a musician. I was shocked.


----------



## mima24

I highly doubt it haha


----------



## jsmith92

I wish someone would but I hardly talk to anyone so I wouldn't really know if they did sadly


----------



## barbarr

Haha one can dream


----------



## Roundhouse

Although I still can't believe it, there are indeed people who are crazy enough to have a crush on me. There's three of them actually. Unfortunately I'm not interested in them. They are just too "mainstreem". Not that I'm hipster or something but I like people who are just a little bit crazy. (Not that I have the courage to talk to them if I want to):blank

Another question: have one of you ever been stalked by somebody?


----------



## Jack Jackson

None that I know of.


----------



## Rayvent

I'm guessing not, 95% of my year group are in relationships, about 4% aren't really interested in a relationship and I'm sure none of the 1% left over are interested in me seeing as even if it were 100% I reckon no one would be interested. So almost certainly, no.


----------



## Greeyygooze

I had a lot. :/ My self esteem and insecurities got in the way though. This girl in high school used to pinch my butt every day while going to lunch. She's a swim suit model now.


----------



## jsmith92

I think there's this one girl but I'm so shy I don't have the courage to go and talk to her


----------

